# How many would you transfer?



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Looking for a little advise. I'm in Brno at the moment doing a DE cycle at Reprofit. It´s flippn cold!!!
Our donor had 8 mature eggs collected and we have just been told that 5 have fertilized. This is my 4th DE cycle (Ive done 2 fresh,1 frozen) and not a sign of a bfp. I have always had day 3 embryos transferred before and always had 2 transferred. This time I am hoping to transfer day 5 embryos and my plan was to transfer 3 (if all goes well of course ). This is possibly going to be our last shot and want to give it our all. 

Im having second thoughts now re how many to transfer after talking to Stefan yesterday.He said he would go along with what i decide as this sint my first DE try but he would recommend only transferring two....cos of complications of three sticking etc.

I dont know what to do. DH isnt much help...he will go along with what I decide. I've been keeping away from FF to try and keep a clear head (IYKWIM) in the lead up to this cycle but its funny how when faced with a dilemma like this FF is the only place where I'll find some sensible advise Im sure.

What would you do Ladies? I could cope with twins, infact it would be a blessing but triplets are slightly more daunting to say the least and I couldnt bear it if anything were to go wrong during the pregnancy...However, this is our last try...surely I have to give it my best shot Let's face it....they havent stuck around too easiliy before!!
Anyone out there with experience of transferring three blasts?
Any advise really welcome.
Thanks
Kath xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I would be very wary of three. Twins are risky enough...


----------



## *ALF* (May 17, 2005)

Hi

If I understand your signiture correctly then this is your first attempt with immune support?  If this is correct then I would be viewing it as effectively starting again, in which case I would only transfer 2.
Is this definately your last go ie if you got enough to freeze could you go back for a FET if you were to get a BFN?

I am proof that after seveeral BFN's it is possible to get a BFP on the first cycle with immune treatment (I also know of several others for whom this is true  )

Wishing you all the best   

ALF


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Kath,

I had DEIVF at Serum, Athens, twice and had three day 3 embies put back both times. But I knew that I'd be happy with twins from the onset, and tbh the chances of all three sticking are slim. Having said that, it seems that I lost the third embie very early on in my pregnancy, so it DID take. - If I had to do it all again I'd go with three every time but you have to be prepared for trips, no matter how slim the chances. 

Hope this helps you a wee bit. Good luck!

xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

3 blasts really is a serious undertaking


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies. I know I have a lot of thinking to do. If it was my first or even second try I honestly wouldn't be considering transferring three but it isnt and I'll be honest in saying I'm feeling quite desparate..
Alf- yes I had immune testing and I was told I'd need a list of treatments, LIT, Humira etc. I haven't been able to do it all which is why I'm half thinking its not such a risk, I'm obviously one of those that doesn't fall pregnant easily etc and I was certainly given a whole list of reasons why it WOULDN'T work.
However, saying that, I have done a lot different this cycle. Intralipids, Clexane and steriods to name a few so maybe that would be enough.....
I don't know....for the moment we have 5 embryos and we have to call today to see how the quality is and I suppose we'll take it from there.
Thank you for your thoughts, really appreciated. 
I'm just so scared of transferring only two and for it to be another BFN.
   

A very undecided Kath xxxxxxx


----------



## daisy70 (Aug 9, 2009)

Kath,
I believe there is lots of research about the chances of success and how they are affected by the number of embies transferred.  If you are having day 2 or day 3 embies transferred, the chances increase with the number transferred.  However if you have day 5 blasts transferred I believe that the chances of success are not much different whether you have 1, 2 or 3 transferred (and therefore there is a high risk of multiple birth if you get pg).  Sounds unlikely I know but I'm sure that's what the evidence shows.  No doubt you could find proper details of this phenomenon if you search this site.

So, if it was me, I would make the decision based on whether I was having day 2/3 transfer or day 5 transfer.  I would be wanting to transfer 3 if it was at day 2 or 3, but only a maximum of 2 if I was having day 5 blasts transferred.

Hope this helps, and good luck with your cycle whatever you decide to do.

Love Daisy xx


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey hun,
I know of one poster called Quadzilla, who had three blasts transferred by the Jinemed in Turkey and ended up with quads! So you do need to factor in the issue of what happens if they all stick and one splits... Mind you, she had a really good pregnancy and has four amazing bubbas and is completely happy   So who knows?
Whatever you decide, I hope it goes brilliantly for you hunny.
Candee
x


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all,
Just thought I'd let you all know I had three transferred today. In the end we were down to three embies and 2 were blasts and 1 a morola (whatever that is  but told slightly slower). I couldnt have left one there on it's own... we've already got one frozen at previous clinic and it wouldnt have made sense to have another so all things considered.... 4th DE cycle etc we went for the three.
Now for the difficult part     
Thanks for all your advise and help.
Kath
xxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

good luck!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Kath

Congrats on being pupo and good luck with the dreaded 2ww. Sending you loads of         

If it helps put your mind at rest slightly, I am one of 3 ladies who all had 3 blasts transferred at the Dogus last September/October with DE/OE and we are all expecting singletons.


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you Rural Chick.  
I hope to follow in your footsteps!!
Kath xxx


----------

